# Possible nominees of US presidential election 2020



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Who will run in the next American presidential election and will become the nominee and possible challenger for the incumbent president (hillary clinton or donald trump - although they could possible be challenged too from someone in their own party and it's not unlikely that this could happen).

There is a multi-vote option, and you can vote on who you would think will run (so it's likely that you would vote on a lot of options if you know the US political system well). You can also comment on who you want to run, and who you think and want to become the nominee and eventually the president. And yes, it could be dependent on who is going to win in november, but this is no exam.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

There are other candidates as well that i couldn't include, especially in the Republican camp:

Tom Cotton
Susana Martinez
Mark Cuban
Ben Carson
Chris Christie
Jeff Sessions
Kelly Ayotte
...

Democratic camp:

Joe Biden 
Kamala Harris
Martin O'Malley
Thomas J. Vilsack
...


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

#Kanye4President


----------



## zchathaml (Aug 29, 2016)

I'm oddly disappointed to see the absence of 'Deez Nuts' on the list.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

After the debate performance of yesterday, i also think Mike Pence is going to run as a "true conservative".


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

° Hillary, if she wins this election, will be able to run only if her first term goes well. All this resistance she has been met with running for office so far suggests a future attempt would be even more scrutinised and highly resisted unless she does phenomenally.

° I would not expect Bernie to run again, the guy is really old and campaigning like he has done already is very difficult.

° I definitely can see Warren running as VP, though I will note I do not see America as progressive enough for a double female ticket.

° Julian Castro is a solid VP choice. I can even see great potential in a Warren-Castro ticket if the Democrats do well during 2016-2020.

° Ted Cruz will only have a successful return if Trump wins office and does terribly, otherwise he will likely politically die.

° Marco Rubio will likely return and be more aggressive because he was not vocal enough during the primaries to garner sufficient attention.

° Paul Ryan will not leave as Speaker of the House, it is one of the best positions you can acquire in government.

° John Kasich should absolutely be expected back.

° Scott Walker can be expected.

° Rand Paul is tiptoeing on irrelevance.

° I would expect Mike Pence to make a huge return only if Trump loses.

° Lastly, I would definitely count on Jill Stein running.

I do not know the other names listed.


----------



## MsBossyPants (Oct 5, 2011)

Ugh, can we get through this election first? :angry:


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

I voted for people who I think would have the best chance:

Dems - Gillebrand, Booker, Castro
GOP - Pence, Sasse, Ryan

I'm sure plenty of others will run, but these 3, each, are the best choices for the party. Especially Booker with the Democrats.


----------



## Copper North (Mar 18, 2015)

Without being too sarcastic, I want to wait just a bit before looking ahead four years. :happy:

My motivation for that is to see (with the current choices out there in 2016) if we don't all end up in post-apocalyptic survival camps by 2020. :dry:

Our leading candidate in 2020 might end up being a 'Postman'-based overlord offering to bring back electricity and phone service to the masses. :tongue:


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Drunk Parrot said:


> I voted for people who I think would have the best chance:
> 
> Dems - Gillebrand, Booker, Castro
> GOP - Pence, Sasse, Ryan
> ...


Booker looks like a new Obama. He has a lot of charisma and had a good speech on the convention.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Lakigigar said:


> Booker looks like a new Obama. He has a lot of charisma and had a good speech on the convention.


I usually vote GOP, but I might support him, if he runs, and the GOP candidate sucks


----------



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

I vote for Tulsi Gabbard!!!


----------



## Misaki (Feb 1, 2015)

I'd bet on Vermin Supreme. Still waiting for my pony.


----------



## vanna.phylaxis (Jun 6, 2011)

Michelle Obama, obviously.


----------



## Phoenix111 (Jul 8, 2016)

Hillary: Hillary will always run; she has been focusing on the Presidency since the day Bill left.

Elizabeth Warren: She's power hungry and was vocal this time around, so probably.

Bernie: I don't think so, too old and can never win because the DNC screwed him over and will again if he runs.

Kanye: If Trump can run, so can Kanye.

Cory Booker: I can see it, he's rising in popularity in the Democratic Party.

Julian Castro: I can also see it.

Mike Pence: Depends on how well Trump does, but you never know.

Cruz: Trump ruined him, he won't be successful if he does run.

Marco Rubio: He's young and has a lot of potential so yeah, I can see that.

Paul Ryan: Same story as Rubio, I can see it.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Kayne West v. Ted Nugent w/Paul LePage as his VP...:laughing:


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

Kanye and Martin O'Malley would be ideal


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

This presidential election is wearing me out. If the next one is as bad, I'm going to move into a monastery.


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

Someone give me a member of the Pirate Party. They're the only ones I'll vote for.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

wow i didn't know kim kardashian was his girlfriend, so kim kardashian as first lady? :kitteh:


----------

